# Rip Maria Chapman



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Any attempt at words just makes me cry.

http://www.stevencurtischapman.com/


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tragic indeed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just watched the video linked on the Chapman's website What a beautiful little girl...so sad


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My daughter told me early this morning and I felt sick, what a tragic accident.


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

So Sad, life just doesn't seem fair when someone has to bury a child.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its very sad to hear about this happening.

I saw the story on FoxNews.com this morning which caused me to beat my head against the keyboard when they blamed it on the SUV... last time I saw all vehicles needed a driver.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We know Steve from college days. He is the real deal. Our prayers go out to he and MaryBeth


----------

